# My Omega Geneve Story



## wilhenri (Aug 26, 2013)

This Omega Geneve I found early this summer at a car boot unfortunately one half of the strap was missing, the bit with the buckle. However I was not to unhappy as it cost me precisely Â£3 Automatic with a 9ct case. I gave it a shake and away it went and has kept perfect time ever since. To finish the tale a friend came up to me the following week and said " I have something for you " he had been at the same boot the previous week and at the same stall a bit later had happened on the original Omega red leather box... Trouble was he wanted Â£5 for it.. well of course I bought it. It has the original crystal with the OMEGA in the centre with some light scratches so I am building up courage to try to dress them out with 2000 and 3000 grit wet and dry and then Brasso...ant advise here would be welcome.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Some people have all the luck, a very nice piece indeed, if I were you I would get it serviced even though it is running well at the moment.

That way it will serve you well for many years to come.

Well done on an excellent find.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

You've still got time, rush out and buy a lottery ticket. Great find.


----------



## wilhenri (Aug 26, 2013)

Its on the list of watches to do. As far as servicing goes as I have said I have had bad experiences with sending high end watches to the designated service centre via main dealers. I have just and an Omega 1944 Fleet Air Arm Pilots watch serviced through a local jewellers who have an elderly man who does it got a new balance staff a service plus a mainspring for Â£90. I will put a photo of the watch on when I get chance.


----------



## wilhenri (Aug 26, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> Some people have all the luck, a very nice piece indeed, if I were you I would get it serviced even though it is running well at the moment.
> 
> That way it will serve you well for many years to come.
> 
> Well done on an excellent find.


 Well you could be correct but the opportunity is there for those of us who are up before sparrow fart and hunting for goodies there is gold and silver a plenty at most car boots...


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

wilhenri said:


> Well you could be correct but the opportunity is there for those of us who are up before sparrow fart and hunting for goodies there is gold and silver a plenty at most car boots...


Good on you, and yours is a philosophy that I share............ I tend to find one Omega a year on average (over the last 3 years anyway  ) and a semi decent make like a zodiac, zenith, Roamer or Seiko every couple of months, and of course some utter dross every week. But you've got to keep going week in and week out in the hope of finding something that makes all those very early mornings worthwhile.

Polishing the crystal - get at it with the wet and dry followed by brasso. The Omega logo is embedded into the crystal so it shouldn't come to any harm, but if you want to err on the side of caution use the wet and fry sparingly over the logo, and just give the brasso a bit more elbow grease in that area............ and of course tread very carefully with the wet and dry around the bezel or you'll have gold dust flying everywhere - I'd put some sellotape over it to save it from the odd slip.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done  a great find, no doubt!

Cheers Martin


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

great find. Right. I'm off car booting now!


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

This morning I picked up a scabby looking Excalibur that was given to someone for long service, it has a nice eta 2873 auto movement that will find a good home in one of my other projects.................. but the highlight of the morning was bumping into Charlie Ross who had a film crew in tow, presumably he was looking for another battered old staffordshire elephant


----------



## wilhenri (Aug 26, 2013)

Big Bad Boris said:


> wilhenri said:
> 
> 
> > Well you could be correct but the opportunity is there for those of us who are up before sparrow fart and hunting for goodies there is gold and silver a plenty at most car boots...
> ...


Thank you for the advice Big Bad Boris always welcome and always learning.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

You'll find that if it's the same as all the other Omega crystals that I've seen, the Omega logo in the centre of the crystal is actually on the underside, so you won't do any damage polishing the top back to a smooth surface. Very nice Geneve by the way !


----------

